# مسبحة الرحمة الالهية لكل طالب رحمة من قلب يسوع الاقدس..



## مورا مارون (11 يوليو 2008)

*تساعية الرحمة اﻹلهيةلمحة وجيزة عن حياة الاخت فوستين، رسولة الرحمة الالهية*
إن الأخت فوستين للقربان الأقدس، (هيلينا كوفالسكا)، هي راهبة بولونية من راهبات سيدة الرحمة في فرصوفيا عاصمة بولونيا. ولدت في 25 آب 1905 من عائلة وضيعة، وكانت الابنة الثالثة بين عشرة اولاد.​ 
ظهرت السيدة العذراء في حياة من ستكون رسولة الرحمة الالهية، منذ طفولتها. تروي الاخت فوستين حلما رأته في ربيعها الخامس: انها جالت في الفردوس مع السيدة العذراء يدا ً بيد، ولكن أحدا ً لم يعط اهمية لهذا الحلم نظرا ً لصغر سنها.​ 
في ربيعها التاسع سنة 1914، احتفلت هيلينا بمناولتها الاولى، واكتشفت عظائم الصلاة، الامر الذي شغل بال امها. وكانت تقول ببساطة:"أظن أن ملاكي الحارس هو الذي يوقظني اثناء الليل لكي أصلي". وبسبب فقر عائلتها ذهبت الى المدرسة لسنتين فقط وبعدها كانت تساعد العائلة في اعمال الحقل وحراسة الماشية وتقوم بأعمال المنزل والمطبخ.نِعَمُ الرب ظاهرة في حياتها منذ صغرها، ففي ربيعها الخامس عشر قالت لامها:"يجب ان ادخل الدير" ولكن والديها كانا معارضين بشدة لهذه الفكرة بسبب فقرهما وعجزهما عن تأمين جهاز الرهبنة، وهذا الرفض سبب لها كآبة كبيرة وحاولت ان تسكت هذا الصوت الداعي لأن تكرّس حياتها للرب متجهة نحو "أباطيل الحياة".​ 
ولكن في الاول من آب سنة 1923 إنتصر هذا الصوت الخفي، وتروي هيلينا ما حصل لها:
"ذات مساء كنت مع إحدى اخواتي في حفلة ساهرة وبينما كان الجميع يمرح كنت أشعر في داخلي بقلق كبير.لمّا بدأت بالرقص، رأيت فجأة يسوع معذبا ً، وعريانا ومتخنا ً بالجراح قائلاً لي:"الى متى عليّ ان احتملك والى متى ستخيبين أملي؟ عند ذلك توقفت الموسيقى العذبة بالنسبة لي وغاب كل الحضور عن ناظري، ولم يبق إلا يسوع وأنا".​ 
تركت هيلينا اصدقاءها خلسة واتجهت نحو كاتدرائية القديس ستانيسلاس كوستكا، وامام القربان المقدس سألت الرب ان يعلمها مشيئته، وفجأة سمعت هذه الكلمات:"إذهبي حالا الى فرصوفيا وهناك ستدخلين الدير".​ 
في تلك الليلة غادرت هيلينا منزل والديها ولم تخبر بذلك إلا اختها فقط واتجهت نحو فرصوفيا ولم تكن تعرف أية جهة تأخذ فالتجأت الى امها العذراء متضرعة:"يا مريم أمي، قودي خطاي". فقادتها السيدة العذراء الى ضيعة صغيرة حيث دخلت كنيستها لتصلي طالبة من الرب أن يبين لها ارادته.​ 
"تتالت القداديس وخلال واحد منها سمعت هذه الكلمات:"إذهبي وتكلمي مع هذا الكاهن واخبريه كل شيء وهو سيشرح لك ما عليك فعله". وبعد نهاية القدّاس توجهت الى الكاهن وأخبرته كل شيء، فتعجب في بادئ الامر ولكنه شجعني كي اضع ثقتي بالله وبتدبيره".
"قدّمني هذا الكاهن الي سيدة تقية فأقمت عندها وعملت كخادمة الى ان طرقت باب رهبانيتنا – جمعية راهبات سيدة الرحمة، وذلك في الاول من آب سنة 1924 وكانت هيلينا في ربيعها التاسع عشر.​ 
"بعد مقابلة صغيرة مع الام الرئيسة دعتني الى التوجه الى رب البيت وسؤاله اذا كان يقبل بي... فتوجهت بفرح عظيم الى الكنيسة وسألت: يا سيد هذا البيت، هل تقبل بي؟ هذا ما طلبته مني إحدى الراهبات. وحالا ً سمعت:"أقبل، انك في قلبي".​ 
ولكن لأسباب عديدة، مكثت هيلينا في العالم لفترة أخرى حيث واجهت صعوبات جمّة، وأما الرب فلم يحجب نعمه عنها، "فقد كرّست له ذاتي كليا ً، وفي عيد الرب، سكب فيَّ نورا ً داخليا واعطاني معرفة عميقة له، فهو الخير والجمال الاسمى، فعرفت كم ان الله يحبني محبة أزلية".
سنة 1933 أبرزت الاخت فوستين نذورها المؤبدة واتخذت اسمها الجديد: ماريا فوستين وقد عملت في الدير كطباخة اولا وبسبب صحتها تنقلت لاحقا بين العمل في بستان الدير وبين ناطورة المدخل.​ 
كانت دائما تحافظ على هدوئها ومرحها، وبساطتها، وكانت متّزنة ومجتهدة، تعطي بذلك المثل للجميع بحماسها واخلاصها اللامحدود، وبالرغم من صحتها الهزيلة كانت طاعتها وتواضعها ومحبتها مثالية.​ 
ان السنوات الاربع عشرة من حياتها الرهبانية كانت حوارا دائما وشبه متواصل مع الرب يسوع، واستشهادا جسديا ونفسيا طويلا تقبلته بفرح وقدمته لاجل خلاص العالم.​ 
في الحادي عشر من ايار سنة 1936، كان تشخيص الطبيب ان الاخت فوستين مصابة بمرض السل الرئوي والامعائي، وقد تحملت منه اوجاعا ً أليمة لفترة طويلة. وقبل ثلاث عشر يوما من وفاتها، إذ هي طريحة الفراش في المستشفى، كانت تتناول القربان المقدس من يد سارافيم (ملاك)، كان يزورها لهذه الغاية.​ 
فارقت الحياة في الخامس من تشرين الاول سنة 1938 في الدير في كراكوفيا، وعيناها مسمرتان بصورة المسيح وبصورة الحبل بلا دنس. ماتت دون ان تعاني لحظات النزاع الرهيبة عن عمر ٍ، كعمر المسيح، ثلاث وثلاثين سنة.​ 
تقدمت دعوى تطويب الاخت فوستين سنة 1966، وفي الثامن والعشرين من آذار سنة 1981 بدأ التحقيق في شفاء السيدة الاميركية مورين ديغان، وقد ثبتت هذه العجيبة في سنة 1992.​ 
أما في سنة 1993، أعلنها البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني طوباوية وذلك يوم عيد الرحمة الالهية الواقع فيه الثامن عشر من نيسان من تلك السنة، ويوم عيد الرحمة الالهية في 30 نيسان 2000، اعلنها البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني قديسة.​ 
*- جوهر الرسالة التي تحملها الاخت فوستين: الرب محب ٌ ورحوم*​ 
مجمل رسالتها يلخص الانجيل حرفيا، وكما كتب يوحنا الريول في انجيله:"الله محبة".
تقول الخت فوستين في يومياتها:"ان الصفة الثالثة للرب هي الحب والرحمة، وقد فهمت ان هذه الصفة هي ميزته الكبرى، لانها توحد بين الخالق ومخلوقاته. ان حبه الفائق ورحمته اللامحدودة يتجليان في تجسد الكلمة وفي تدبيره الخلاصي بالفداء"
.
يا ابنتي، كلمي الكهنة عن رحمتي الفائقة، ان شعلة رحمة قلبي تحرقني واريد ان اسكبها على النفوس، لكن تلك النفوس لا تصدق انني إله طيب ومحب".​ 
تفتح اذا الاخت فوستين اعيننا وقلوبنا، من خلال رسالتها، على الحب المصلوب.​ 
"ارغب في ان تفهمي بعمق ذاك الحب الذي يحترق به قلبي للنفوس، ويمكنك فقط فهمه من خلال التأمل بآلامي، استرحمي قلبي للخطأة، أنا ارغب في خلاصهم".​ 
وتقول الاخت فوستين "ما من أحد ينكر ان الرب رحيم، ولكنه يريد ان يعرف العالم بأسره ذلك. ويريد من النفوس ان تتعرف عليه كملك الرحمة وذلك قبل رجوعه كديان".​ 
*كيفية تلاوة تساعية الرحمة الآلهية**ابانا*​ 
ابانا الذي في السموات، ليتقدس اسمكن ليأت ملكوتك، لتكن مشيئتك، كما في السماء كذلك على الارض. – اعطنا خبزنا كفاف يويمنا، واغفر لنا ذنوبنا وخطايان، كما نحن نغفر لمن خطئ الينا. ولا تدخلنا في التجارب، لكن نجنا من الشرير، لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد، الى أبد الآبدين. آمين.​ 
*السلام*​ 
السلام عليك يا مريم، يا ممتلئة نعمة الرب معك، مباركة انت في النساء، ومباركة ثمرة بطنك سيدنا يسوع المسيح. – يا قديسة مريم، يا والدة الله، صلي لاجلنا نحن الخطأة، الآن وفي ساعة موتنا. آمين.​ 
*قانون الايمان*​ 
نؤمن بإله واحد، آب ضابط الكل، خالق السماء والارض، كل ما يرى وما لا يرى. وبرب واحد يسوع المسيح، ابن الله الوحيد، المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور، إله من إله، نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق، مولود غير مخلوق، مساو ٍ للآب في الجوهر، الذي به كان كل شيء. الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر، ومن اجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء، وتجسد من الروح القدس، ومن مريم العذراء، وصار انسانا. وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي، تألم ومات وقبر، وقام في اليوم الثالث، كما جاء في الكتب. وصعد الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله الآب، وايضا ً يأتي بمجد عظيم، ليدين الاحياء والاموات، الذي لا فناء لملكه. ونؤمن بالروح القدس، الرب المحيي، المنبثق من اللآب والإبن، الذي هو مع الآب والابن يسجد له ويمجد، الناطق بالانبياء والرسل. وبكنيسة واحدة، جامعة، مقدسة، رسولية. ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة، لمغفرة الخطايا، ونترجى قيامة الموتى والحياة في الدهر الآتي. آمين​ 
*على حبات الابانا *
نقول ايها الآب الازلي، أقدم لك جسد ابنك الحبيب ربنا يسوع المسيح، ودمه ونفس ولاهوته.​ 
- تعويضا ً عن خطايانا وخطايا العالم اجمع.ا​ 
*ما على حبات السلام*​ 
نقول بحق الآم يسوع الموجعة.ارحمنا وارحم العالم أجمع.​ 
*وفي النهاية نقول ثلاث مرات هذا الدعاء:*​ 
ايها الإله القدوس، الإله القوي، إله الذي لا يموت.
ارحمنا وارحم العالم اجمع.وفي النهاية نقول ثلاث مرات هذا الدعاء:
ايها الإله القدوس، الإله القوي، إله الذي لا يموت.
ارحمنا وارحم العالم اجمع.​ 
*صلاة*​ 
ايها الآب الازليّ، يا من رحمته غير محدودة وكنوز شفقته لا تنضب، أنظر الينا نظرة عطف، وضاعف فينا اعمال رحمتك حتى لا نيأس ولا نضعف ابدا ً، امام التجارب الصعبة، بل اجعلنا نخضع بثقة متزايدة لارادتك المقدسة: الحب والرحمة بذاتهما.​ 
*رسالة الأب الى الأخت فوستين*ابنتي الحبيبة، اكتبي ... اعلني للعالم أجمع عن حبي ورحمة قلبي... وقولي للبشرية المعذبة ان تلتجئ الى قلبي الرحوم وانا أهبها السلام. آه، لو عرفت نفوس الخطأة مدى رحمتي لما هلك عدد كبيرمنها. قولي ان لا تخشى من الدنو مني ّ. كلميها عن رحمتي الفائقة... ستفعلين ذلك في هذه الحياة وفي الأخرى. قومي بأعمال رحمة، يجب ان تنبع هذه الاعمال من حبك لي. عليك ان تظهري دائما وابدا رحمة للجميع، ليس باستطاعتك التنحي او الاعتذار او التبرير عن عدم فعل الرحمة.
أقترح عليك ثلاث وسائل كي تقومي بأعمال الرحمة تجاه القريب: الاولى هي العمل، الثاني هي الكلمة، الثالثة هي الصلاة. هذه الدرجات الثلاث تلخص كمال فعل الرحمة.... يا ابنتي كلمي العالم عن رحمة قلبي، لتتعلم الانسانية جمعاء التعمق في رحمتي اللامحدودة، انها علامة لآخر الازمنة، بعدها يأتي يوم الدينونة. لكن قبل أن أظهر في يوم الدينونة كديان عادل، سأفتح ابواب رحمتي. من لا يريد ان يمر بابواب رحمتي ينبغي ان يمر بابواب عدالتي... باستطاعة أكبر خاطئ الترقي الى اعلى درجات القداسة لو انه يثق برحمة قلبي... صلي قدر استطاعتك للمنازعين، احصلي لهم على الثقة برحمتي لأنهم هم الأكثر حاجة لها وهي تنقصهم جدا ً. إعلمي ان الحصول على نعمة الخلاص الابدي لبعض النفوس متعلق بصلاتك... وافضل ان أترك السماء والارض تزولان على ان أترك نفسا ً تثق برحمة قلبي تذهب الى الهلاك. وإذا تليت مسبحة الرحمة بالقرب من منازع، أقف أنا بين هذه النفس وبين الآب ولكن ليس كديان عادل انما كمخلص رحيم. أرغب ان أتحد بالانفس، واعلمي انني عندما أدخل الى قلوب الناس عند تناولهم القربان المقدس، تكون يداي مملوءتان بشتى انواع النعم واريد ان أهبها لهم، ولكن تلك الانفس لا تعيرني اي انتباه فتتركني وحيدا ً وتهتم بأمور أخرى... لا تخشى اية نفس من الاقتراب من، حتى ولو كانت خطاياها قرمزية اللون (اي خطاياها مميتة وكثيرة)، كل نفس تلتجئ الي سأعطيها نعمة التأمل في حبي ورحمتي الى الابد.​ 
*التساعية*ترتبط هذه التساعية مباشرة بعيد الرحمة الالهية ولكن بالمكان تلاوتها في اي وقت من السنة.
تشدد الاخت فوستين في يومياتها على تساعية الرحمة الاهية التي يجب البدء بتلاوتها يوم الجمعة العظيمة لمدة تسعة ايام ولغاية الاحد الذي يلي الفصح المجيد.
قال الرب للاخت فوستين: " أرغب، خلال هذه الايام التسعة، ان تقودي النفوس الى نبع رحمتي لكي تستمد القوة والعزاء وكل النعم التي تحتاجها في صعوبات هذه الحياة وبخاصة عند ساعة الممات. وكل يوم ستقودين الى قلبي مجموعة مختلفة من النفوس وستغمرينها برحمتي الفائقة، وانا سأقودها كلها الى بيت ابي. ستقومين بهذه المهة في هذه الحياة وفي الأخرى. لن أرفض شيئا لكل نفس تجلبينها الى نبع رحمتي، وكل يوم، عليك ان تلتمسي من أبي، بإسم آلامي الموجعة، نعما ً لتلك النفوس.​ 





 




*تساعية الرحمة اﻹلهية

اليوم الاول كلمات ربنا:*​ 

اليوم، قودي الي البشرية جمعاء، وخصوصا ً الخطأة. إغمريها برحمة قلبي الفائقة، هكذا تخففين مرارة الحزن الذي يغرقني به هلاك النفوس.يا يسوع الرحيم ، يا من يتميز بالرحمة والتسامح، لا تنظر الى خطايانا بل الى الثقة التي نضعها في صلاحك اللامحدود، اقبلنا في اعماق قلبك الرحيم ولا تسمح بأن نخرج منه الى الابد، نرجو منك بحق الحب الذي يجمعك بالآب والروح القدس.
ايها الآب الازلي، انظر بعين الرحمة الى البشرية جمعاء وخصوصا ً الخطأة الذين هم في قلب ابنك الرحيم. بحق آلامه المرة، ارحمنا حتى نمجد عظمة رحمتك الى أبد الآبدين. آمين.​ 




تساعية الرحمة اﻹلهية

*اليوم الثاني **كلمات ربنا: *​ 

اليوم، قودي الي النفوس الكهنوتية والرهبانية واغمريها برحمتي اللامحدودة، لقد أطالت هذه النفوس مرارة آلامي ماا فيه الكفاية وبواسطتها، كما بواسطة قنوات، ستنصب رحمتي على البشرية.يا يسوع الرحيم، مصدر كل خير، ضاعف فينا نعمك كي نتمم باستحقاق اعمال الرحمة نحوالقريب، لكي هو ايضا ً، يمجد أب الرحمة الذي في السموات.
ايها الآب الازلي، انظر بعين الرحمة الى مختاري كرْمِكَ: النفوس الكهنوتية والرهبانية، وافض عليها بركاتك. بحق حبك لقلب ابنك امنحها انوارك لكي تقود النفوس الى طريق الخلاص وحتى تمجدك معها وتعظم رحمتك الفائقة الى الابد. آمين.​ 




تساعية الرحمة اﻹلهية

*اليوم الثالث* *كلمات ربنا: *​ 

اليوم، قودي الي النفوس التقية والامينة واغمريها بفيض رحمتي. هذه النفوس رافقتني على درب الجلجلة، كانت تلك النقطة من العزاء في محيط من المرارة.يا يسوع الرحيم، يا من تمنح بغزارة نعم كنز رحمتك للجميع، اقبلنا في منزل قلبك الرحيم ولا تتركنا نخرج منه ابدا. نتوسل اليك بحق الحب غير المدرك الذي يحترق به قلبك للآب السماوي.
ايها الآب الازلي، أنظر بعين الرحمة الى النفوس الامينة ميراث ابنك. باستحقاقات آلامه المبرحة، امنحها بركتك واحفظها دائما تحت ظل حمايتك كي لا تفقد الحب وكنز الايمان المقدس، وحتى تسبح الى الابد، مع الاجواق الملائكية والقديسين، مراحمك اللامتناهية. آمين.​ 




تساعية الرحمة اﻹلهية

*اليوم الرابع **كلمات ربنا:*​ 

اليوم، قودي الي الوثنين وكل الذين لا يعرفونني بعد. لقد ذكرتهم خلال آلامي المرة وان غيرتهم القادمة عزت قلبي. أغمريهم برحمتي اللامحدودة.يا يسوع الشفوق، انت نور العالم، اقبل في منزل قلبك الكلي الشفقة نفوس الوثتيين وكل الذين لا يعرفونك بعد. أنرهم بأشعة نعمتك كي يمجدوا، بالتحاد معنا، روائع رحمتك ولا تدعهم يبتعدون ابدا ً عن قلبك الشفوق.
ايها الآب الازلي أنظر بعين الرحمة الى نفوس الوثنيين والذين لم يعرفوك قط، فهي محفوظة في قلب يسوع الكلي الشفقة، اجذبها كلها الى نور انجيلك، انها تجهل كم هي كبيرة السعادة في حبنا لك واجعلها تمجد جودة رحمتك الى أبد الآبدين. آمين.​ 




تساعية الرحمة اﻹلهية

*اليوم الخامس **كلمات ربنا:*​ 

اليوم، قودي الي ّ نفوس الملحدين والكفرة، واغمريها برحمتي الواسعة، ففي لآلامي المبرحة مزقت جسدي وقلبي، أعني كنيستي. عندما تعود تلك النفوس الى محدة الكنيسة عندها فقط تلتئم جراحي واشعر بالتعزية رغم آلامي.يا يسوع الرحيم، انت الجودة ذاتها، وانت لا ترفض النور للذين يسألونه. إقبل في قلبك الشفوق نفوس الملحدين والكفرة، وبنورك ردها الى وحدة الكنيسة ولا تدعها تبتعد عن قلبك الكلي الرحمة واجعلها تمجد جودة رحمتك وعظمتها.
ايها الآب الازلي، أنظر بعين الرحمة الى نفوس الملحدين والكفرة التي بإصرارها على أخطائها، بددّت هباتك، وفرطت بنعمك. لا تنظر الى زلاتها بل الى حب ابنك وآلامه المرة التي قدمها لاجلها ايضا لانها في قلبه الرحيم، فاعطها النعمة ان تمجد رحمتك اللامتناهية الى ابد الآبدين. آمين.​ 




تساعية الرحمة اﻹلهية

*اليوم السادس **كلمات ربنا: *​ 

اليوم، قودي الي ّ النفوس الوديعة والمتواضعة، كذلك نفوس الاطفال واودعيها رحمة قلبي، فهي الاكثر شبها ً بقلبي وقد عزّتني خلال نزاعي المرير، رأيتها كملائكة ارضية تسهر امام مذابحي عليها اصبّ سيلا من النعم، التي لا يمكن المحصول عليها الا من خلال نفس متواضعة، لاني بها أضع ثقتي.يا يسوع الرحيم، انت قلت :"تعلموا مني اني وديع ومتواضع القلب"، اقبل في منزل قلبك الكلي الشفقة النفوس الوديعة والمتواضعة كذلك نفوس الاطفال، لانها فرح السماء بأسرها وموضع حبّّ الآب السماوي. هي كباقة عطرة أمام العرش الإلهي حيث يرتوي الرب من عبير فضائلها. اجعلها دائما في قلبك الرحيم لترتل دون انقطاع نشيد الحب والرحمة الإلهية الى الابد. 
ايها الآب الازلي، انظر بعين الرحمة الى النفوس الوديعة والمتواضعة والى نفوس الاطفال، فهي الاكثر شبها ً بقلب ابنك. ان عطر فضائلها يصل الى عرشك السماوي. يا أب الرحمة والجودة، أتوسل اليك بحق حبك لهذه النفوس ان تبارك العالم اجمع حتى ترتل النفوس جميعها بصوت ٍ واحد ٍ مجد رحمتك الى الأبد. آمين.​ 




تساعية الرحمة اﻹلهية

*اليوم السابع **كلمات ربنا:*​ 

اليوم، قودي الي النفوس التي تعظم رحمتي وتمجدها، هذه النفوس شاركتني آلامي ودخلت اعماق روحي. انها انعكاس حي لقلبي الرحيم، فهي ستلمع ببهاء خاص في الحياة الآتية وسنتجو جميعها من نار جهنم. كل واحدة منها ستحظى بحميايتي وخصوصا ً عند ساعة موتها.يا يسوع الرحيم، الذي قلبه حبّ، اقبل في منزل قلبك الرحيم النفوس التي تعظم وتمجد بشكل خاص رحمتك الفائقة، متسلحة بقوة الله، وواضعة ثقتها برحمة قلبك، فهي تتقدم في معترك الحياة بكل شجاعة. إنها متحدة كليا ً معك يا يسوع وتشاركك في حمل صليب البشرية جمعاء على اكتافها، وهي واثقة بأنها لن تدان بشدة لان رحمتك ستخلصها عند ساعة النزاع. 
ايها الآب الازلي، انظر بعين الرحمة الى النفوس التي تعظم وتكرم ميزتك الكبرى: رحمتك اللامتناهية. هذه النفوس هي انجيل حيّ، يداها مملوءتان بأعمال الرحمة وروحها تشع فرحا ً وترتل نشيد مراحم الآب السماوي. أرجو منك يا إلهي، أن تظهر لها رحمتك بحسب رجائها وثقتها بك. ليتم فيها وعد المسيح القائل: "كل نفس تمجد رحمتي الفائقة، ادافع عنها كمجدي الخاص طوال حياتها وبخاصة عند​ 




تساعية الرحمة اﻹلهية

*اليوم الثامن **كلمات ربنا: *​ 

اليوم، قودي الي النفوس المطهرية واودعيها أعماق رحمتي. ليسكن سيل دمي حروقها. اني اريد خلاص كل تلك النفوس، الا انها تخضع لعدالتي. وبإستطاعتك انت ان تخففي عنها. فأغرفي من كنز الكنيسة الغفرانات والتقديمات التكفيرية وقدميها باسمها.
آه لو تعرفين مقدار عذاباتها لكنت صليت لها دون انقطاع وسددت ديونها لعدالتي.يا يسوع الرحيم، يا من قلت:"كونوا رحماء كما ان أباكم السماوي رحيم"، إقبل في منزل قلبك الكلي الشفقة النفوس المطهرية التي تحبها ولكن ينبغي عليها ان تقدم حساباتٍ لعدالتك. ليطفئ سيل الدم والماء المتدفقين من قلبك لهيب نار المطهر حتى تتمجد هناك ايضا ً قدرة رحمتك.
ايها الآب الازلي، انظر بعين الرحمة الى النفوس المعذبة في المطهر، وباستحقاقات آلام ابنك والمرارة التي ملأت نفسه، إرحم هذه النفوس الخاضعة لعدالتك، نرجو منك الا تحكم عليها إلا من خلال جراحات سيدنا يسوع المسيح لاننا نؤمن أن صلاحك ورحمتك لا حدود لهما.آمين.​ 


*تساعية الرحمة اﻹلهية**اليوم الاول*

*اليوم التاسع **كلمات ربنا: *
اليوم، قودي الي النفوس الفاترة واودعيها اعماق رحمتي، فهي تجرح قلبي وتؤلمه. بسببها شعرت بنفور هائل في بستان الزيتون وطلبت: "يا ابتاه، ان شئت فأجزْ عني هذه الكأس". أن آخر خشبة خلاص لتلك المفوس هي اللجوء الى رحمة قلبي.
يا يسوع الرحيم، انت الجودة بالذات، اقبل في رحاب قلبك النفوس الفاترة والباردة واشعلها بنار حبك حتى تدِّب فيها الحياة. وبما انك كلي الشفقة، أجذب اليك هذه النفوس وأضرمها بشعلة محبتك الإلهية فأنت قادرٌ على كل شيء.
ايها الآب الازلي، انظر بعين الرحمة الى النفوس الفاترة الموجودة في قلب ابنك الحبيب. أتوسل اليك يا أب الرحمة باستحقاقات آلام يسوع، وبنزاعه ثلاث ساعات على الصليب، ان تسمح لهذه النفوس بتمجيد عظمة رحمتك الى الأبد. آمين.​ 


 

منقول​ 
http://www.telelumiere.com/arabic/divinemercy.html​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

امين يا رب


----------



## مورا مارون (13 يوليو 2008)

مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> امين يا رب


----------

